# Max and Xavier



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I guess the brag is for the Xavier the savannah cat!! He's a dog whisperer... watch, you can almost hear him say "chttt!" just before he taps Max.  Two short clips...

MOV00421.flv video by Relayer59 - Photobucket

MOV00422.flv video by Relayer59 - Photobucket


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like those two are BFF, that's great!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

toooo cute ! Glad they have each other for buddies I'd love to get a savannah kitty one day


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

The animals are great, but I'm impressed that you have a white couch with a puppy.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Whitedog404 said:


> The animals are great, but I'm impressed that you have a white couch with a puppy.


LOL, don't be too impressed, the couch came before the pup!! I don't feel good about the couch's future, but we'll try!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> toooo cute ! Glad they have each other for buddies I'd love to get a savannah kitty one day


Savannah cats are simply the best and smartest cats I've ever had. Sort of the GSD of cats!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Trina said:


> Looks like those two are BFF, that's great!


They are BFF, I just hope it's forever. I haven't video camed it yet, but they have recently started literally jumping on top of each other and mouthing one another pretty vigorously. I do pray that Max doesn't bite him too hard some day... that would really, well... bite.


----------

